# DIY 20G long stand



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok so i managed to get my hands on some free wood and cabinet doors so i made a fish tank stand with the help of my father's chopsaw and tablesaw. I used 4x4's for the posts because i had them available and they were free and i didn't have 2x4's. It seemed like a waste but at least now i know i can put any amount of weight on the sucker that i want in the event i wanted to put a 37g tank on it i think i could fit it. All in all i spent less than $50 on this project. Only thing left to do is stain it.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

backside


This was made out of redwood for the frame and plane old pine for the top.


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good...well done!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks very nice... I built my 75G stand for less than 15.00.. also hosts a 30G long beneath. Mine doesn't look pretty but it does the job. I don't have a carpentry skills to deliver what you did....Great job..Bill in Va.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicely done, fishman.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

boy thats a nice looking stand


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy nice I want to build one too


----------



## nerdmanpap (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks good! I'm still working to finish my stand. I can't wait to get everything finished and ready to go


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just finished staining it and waiting for it to dry, will upload new pics once i get it inside.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice stand good work with the wood


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

GEN1Dawg91 said:


> very nice stand good work with the wood


Cutting was the key part to make it look decent, although i didn't have to do much. Basically cut the 4x4 in 4 pieces, cut some 2x2 pieces, and did a croscutt on a joined piece of pine lumber for the top (you can buy these at home depot in the lumber section). The cabinet doors were stuff that were laying around that i did not build myself.


----------

